# installing rim tape



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

I recently procured a new wheelset but they dont have any rim tape. What type of rim tape should I look for? Is there any special way to put it on or is it as obvious as it seems? Also, they are Velocity A23 rims which I assume means the rim width is 23mm. Do I need 23m rim tape?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

notwist said:


> I recently procured a new wheelset but they dont have any rim tape. What type of rim tape should I look for? Is there any special way to put it on or is it as obvious as it seems?


Velox. Start at the valve hole, wrap it around, cut off excess if necessary. Don't try to stretch it; just wrap it in place without slack or unnecessary tension.. 

Get the right width. Measure the width of the center channel on your rims.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Velo plugs*



notwist said:


> I recently procured a new wheelset but they dont have any rim tape. What type of rim tape should I look for? Is there any special way to put it on or is it as obvious as it seems? Also, they are Velocity A23 rims which I assume means the rim width is 23mm. Do I need 23m rim tape?


You might consider Velo Plugs as an alternative. We swapped out the Velox and have never regretted it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

+1 on the Velox cloth tape.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

here we go...lots of different opinions. velox is great, but it's thick. it you have a tight rim/tire combo, it will make it worse. velo plugs are great...but i never use them. my go-to rim strips for the last few years have been the ritchey snap-on...they are thin, durable, and easy to install. cheap, too...generally less than 2 rolls of velox.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the Velox tape.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

+1 on the Ritchey.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I am happy with velo plugs too. Other than that, all I've ever used is the generic tape that came with whatever wheels I've used, and never a problem. But if I needed to actually buy something, I'd get the plugs again.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Long-time Velox user here, but used Newbaum's ("American Velox") recently and liked it.
Cotton Bar Tape from Newbaum's: Rim Tape


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

+1 on the Velox cloth tape.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

+2 on velox. It's the gold standard.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pmf said:


> +2 on velox. It's the gold standard.


Judging from the feel and looks of it, Newbaum's may have got it beat. But I'll have to wait and see how it holds up under pressure. Velox has never let me down, no matter how old.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Velox. Start at the valve hole, wrap it around, cut off excess if necessary. Don't try to stretch it; just wrap it in place without slack or unnecessary tension..
> 
> Get the right width. Measure the width of the center channel on your rims.


I pull mine tight. For me, doing that pulls the tape into the channel of the rim, so it sits nicely. Granted, I might be using a slightly wider tape than necessary. Had to do a wheel recently because the factory did a crappy job of installing on my new bike.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Vittoria Rim Strips

Basically the same thing as the ritchey snap-on... thin, durable, and easy to install.


----------



## Tecopa Red (Jun 27, 2006)

With the A23 rim you'll want a 21mm tape no matter which brand. Velox and Ritchey are both excellent. I'm using Velox 21mm on my Ardennes which has a 23mm wide rim.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I use Velox rim tape on all of my wheels but it's not good to use if you ride in a lot of water. Cotton rim tape soaks up water and drys very slowly possibly causing rust or corrosion on wheel components.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Velox.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

Whatever your shop has. It is a rim strip, the differences are minute


----------



## R1Phrankey (Oct 21, 2011)

Will Stans yellow tape do the job?
It is thin, light, or do you have bad experiences with yellow tape and inner tubes?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

QuattroCreep said:


> Vittoria Rim Strips
> 
> Basically the same thing as the ritchey snap-on... thin, durable, and easy to install.


I've had problems with these squirming and letting the tube contact the spoke hole. Instant flats for no good reason. They were too narrow for my rims - and these were narrow rims. They'd be even worse for an A23 rim.

If they make them in wider sizes, may be OK. I just got a HED C2 wheel that came with an FSA rim strip. I thought 'oh, great,' but it seems to be wide enough and doesn't want to move around. 

Just he same, I'll be getting velo plugs for it the next time I order stuff.


----------

